# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  احترمني .. احترمك .. مو ضوع سبب مشاكل كثيرة بين الناس

## روائع القصص

كثير من الاشخاص الذين يحبون ان يحترمهم الاخرين  ولكن هم لا يحترمون الكل وربما هم لايشعرون لذالك

اي انت اصغر مني ليش ما اسخر منك عادي اسخر وانت لازم تحترمني مهما سويت لاني اكبر مني

وهاذا اسلوب خاطئ جدا




واكثر الناس بعد يقولون انا صغير وانت ما تحترمني فكيف تبيني احترمك << واني برأيي هاذا كلام صحيح  

فأنت اذا سخرت مني ابسخر  منك واذا استهزأت بي  ابستهزء بك

وبعدين الكبير يقول للي اصغر منة  انت قليل ادب ومو محترم ومو متربي

عجل انت وشو محترم ؟؟ 

لا ما اعتقد فهو لة الحق انة يرد عليك اذا سبيتة واذا سخرت منة واذا .. الخ

انت ما عندك مشكلة انك تسخر وتسب الاخرين .. بس عندك مشكلة بسب الاخرين وسخريتهم منك
















لا تستغربو لان في ناس كذا يفتكرو روحهم انهم خفيفين دم اذا سوو كذا وهم في الاصل قاعدين يجرحو الاخرين وهم ملا على بالهم



فنصيحة من اختكم : لاتقل شيء قبل ان تفهم معنااه وتزنة
لان الاخرين لهم مشاعر واحاسيس مثلك








واتمني تفاعلكم بالرد

----------


## الــــنـــاري

موضوع رائع مشكورة اختي على الطرح
وكما قلتي الي مايحترمني ماحترمه لو اكبر من ابوي << هذي في رايي
ليش يعني هوه انسان ونا حيوان او حشرة او ماشابه عشان يستحقرني
ويستهزء مني
بصارحة مواقف كثير بعضها صارت لي وبعضها شفتها بعيني
>> اذكر موقف خفيف صار لي ونا صغير بس بعده في راسي
كنت في مسجد ونا عمري تقريبا10 سنوات بالكثير
سويت حركة << ماذكرها بالزبط
المهم وجاني رجال وقاهم يهدر ونت مومربة والشرى على ابوك مارباك ووو
بصراحة انا انفلعت الحين مني الي سوى الحركة انا لو ابوي عشان يسب ابوي وفي بيت الله
المهم انا وقفت كاني اصلي انتظرته يمشي اشوي
شلت علبت نشاف ورميتهاعليه << صحيح انا غلطان بس هوه الي اجربني بشتهم الا ابويي
ولي قهرني اكثر انه سبقنة وشتكى عليي عند ابويي
بصراحة انا قلت لابويي الموقف والحمدالله ماحصلت لييي شدخة
هذي من المواقف الي الواحد يغلط وشوف روحه مسوي الصح
وفي مواقف كثير بس مابي اطول عليكم
منها رجال في الـ20 توه في عز شبابه وسيم
شعره حلو وفي الحلاق كان قبله واحد الله مارزقه ذلك الجمال
وقام الي في العشرين يصخر على هذا شعرك وووو وماخلى عليه كلمة
ويش تحلق شعرك فلافل ومافيك شعر طيب انت ويش بتخسر
اذا مافيه شعر مابياخد دقيقة ليش تجرح في الرجال
المهم في واحد من القاعدين رد عليه انت ويش حارنك الحين ويش دخلك خليه على راحته
قام الي في العشرين انت ويش دخلك وحترم حالك << ياعجب الله وين احترامك للمسكين الي كان بيحلق قبلك خليته اشوي وصيح بس لان شخصيته مو قوية
قمت تفخم وتتكبر عليه

كل هذا الي يصير
ولي يقول احترمني انا اكبر منهك هذا من التسلط والدكتاتورية
وفرض النفس << هذي عقدة نفسية
اعتقد انها تتولد عندما يكون الشخص في صغره مضطه
فهو اذا كبر يريد ان يفرض نفسه بالديكتاتورية والتسلط
وسمحولي على الاطالة
وتمنا كلامي ما اعزجكم

----------


## اللؤلؤ الغامض

اي صحيح 
و لكن اذا تبغو الصراحه هذا طبع الانسان انا ما امشي على هالقانون لأن الشخص شبه مستحيل يعترف و يقول انا غلطان 
كل واحد يفكر انه هو الصح 
من ناحيتي ما اقتنع اني غلطان بس ما حب الجدال في كل الاحوال
مشكورين عالموضوع

----------


## أسرار الليل

أنــي اللي يحتــرمنــي احتــرمه .. سواء كــان صغــير ولا كــبيــر ..
بس اللــي يتمادى علــيي ولو كــآن أكــبر مــن أبوووي بعشـــرين سنهـ .. ولــوو كــآن أكــبر من جــدي .. ويمد لســآنه عليي ويهـــزأ ويـــصــآرخ .. وربـــي ما اسكـــت عن حــقي ..كـــل شي ولا الكـــرآمهـ ..
ولـــو احتـــرم نفســـهـ قـــبل كـــآن احتـــرمتــهـ ..
أنــــي لو معلــــمهـ اســـتحقـــرتنــــي اعــــــآملهـــا مثــــل مــآتعـــــآملنـــي واعــظم بــــعد ..
لأن الــلي مايحتـــــرم حــــــآلهـ مـــحد يحتــــرمهـ .. وهــالأيــــــامـ محد يفـــرق بيــــن صغــــــير او كـــــبيــــــر ..
كثــــير اللي اشووفـ إن الكــبير يصــآرخ على الصـــغير وبعــــدين يقووول له احتـــرمنـــي ..
غــــــبآآء ..تـــلآخــهـ .. مــدري وش اسمـــيها ..
....
موووقــف الــنآري يووم يضـــرب الـــرجــآل بالعلـــبه عجـــــــــبني هههههههههـ..
....
مشكووووورهـ يالغلااااااا ع الطــــــرح ..
عجبـــــني بقووهـ .. لأن هالشـــــي صــــــايـــر بكثــــــــرهـ هالأيـــــــــامـ ..
تــــــحيـــــــاتــــي ..

----------


## الــــنـــاري

كلامك عدل اخوي اللؤلؤ الغامض
ولاكن كل شخص بتحرامه لناس يفرض على الناس انها تحترمه
مو بستحقاره ليهم والسخرية والاستخفاف بهم

ونا رئيي مطابق لرأي اختي اسرار
والله يوفق الجميع لكل خير
دمتم بحفظ الباري

----------


## روائع القصص

والله منت هين يالناري بس زين سويت 

لانة قليل ادب حتى وهو صغير

----------


## روائع القصص

ومشكورين على الردود

----------


## امواج القطيف

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو علي الطرح الرئع خيتو


  وانا اضم صوتي لك كل انسان لازم يحترم  كان صغير ولا كبير

  تقبلي مروري 
  امواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج القطيف

----------


## إستـــبـــرق

دائما يكون في اختلافات في كذا 
مثلا يجي الاب او الام: ويقولون لك هذا اخوك الكبير من بعد امك وابوك وشنو يسوي لازم تحترمه مثل ماتحترم امك وابوك
وكذا طبعا الاكبر بيستقوا وبيمشي كلمته على الصغير وكذا اذا حاول لو مره الصغير يرفع كلمه على كلمة الكبير بيسكته ولا ساعات بعهم مايسكتون بكلام لالازم بالضرب 

وهذا اسلوووب عذرا فاشل في التعامل
وانا اعتقد الى الام والاب الدور الفعال في هذا الشي وبمساعدة الابناء بينقضي على هالشي ف المجتمع

ومشكوره ع الطرح الجمييل

----------


## الفجر القادم

أختي الكريمة أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع والهام في لحقيقة الأمر هام جدا
للأسف أصبحت العملية في الوقت الحاضر عبارة عن سلطه حيث تتساوى معاملات الكبير كالصغير لا فرق وما هو محزن أكثر إن الصغير قد يستهين بالكبير في معظم الأوقات . 
ليس من العيب أن نعرف الكبير والصغير ولكن العيب أن نستخف بعقول كل من هذا وذاك.
فهناك عدد كبير من البشر ينظرون إلى التعامل بين البشر على مستوى معين بمعنى 
احترمني احترمك ما تحترمني ما احترمك. 
هاذا مفهوم بسيط سريع يحبه كل إنسان عصبي غير مدرك للأمور لجميع الأمور
بمعنى:
انا كشخص مثلي مثل غيري يمر علي في الحياة اليومية من هم محترمون و غير محترمين المحترم لن تواجه معه مشاكل كثيرة لأنه يراعي شعور الآخرين ولا تجد له الكثير من المشاكل والكل يحترمه.
لهذا سنتطرق لغير المحترم.
إذا واجهك شخص غير محترم يجب عليك أن تنتبه لعدة نقاط قبل أن ترد عليه وهي:-
*1- مدى التجاوز الذي حصل ضدك كشخص.*
*2- قرب الشخص وبعده من عائلتك أو محيط جيرانك.*
*3- كبر وصغر سن الشخص.*
*4- هل تعرف احد قريب لهذا الشخص تكن له الاحترام والمحبة وعلاقتك بأهل هذا الشخص.*
هاذي ابرز النقاط التي اطرحها لكم.
إذا كان التجاوز بسيط يستطيع الإنسان تجاهله أو رد برد بسيط بحجم التجاوز أو الأفضل التعامل معه بطريقة حسنه حتى يخجل من نفسه وتكسبه لصفك كصديق.
أما إذا كان الشخص قريب لكي فصلة القرابة تحتم عليك الصبر عليه فبهذا يكون لكي الأجر والثواب من عند الله والطريقة المثلى للتعامل معه تجاهله بالكامل وعدم الاحتكاك معه لفترات طويلة بمعنى السلام عليه والسؤال عن أحواله ولا تتطرقون لأي مواضيع تجعلها فرصة له لكي يتجاوز معك أو معكي أما إذا كان أخ لكي أو أخت اكبر منك فواجب عليك الصبر لأنهم حق لهم وكرم و طيب أخلاق منك الصبر على أخوك أو أختك الكبيرة.
أما من ناحية كبر السن فأنا اختلف مع الأخ الذي قال إذا كان الرجل كبير في اللسن أو صغير لا يهمني إذا لم يحترمني لا احترمه هذا المفهوم غلط إذا كان كبير في السن وكان غير محترم وجاء في المجلس أوسع له وأجلسه في المكان المخصص لكبار السن ( على المركى ) ليسا لاحترامي له بل لاحترامي لنفسي أتعامل معه على أخلاقي أنا ليس أخلاقه هو أما إذا غلط علي في مجلس فيه الكثير من البشر غلطه كبيرة، لا اسبه ولا اشتمه بل هناك الكثير من الكلمات التي تكون اقوي من السيف بوقوعها عليه وتكبرك أمام الناس:
مثل أنا لا استطيع أن أرد عليك لأنك اكبر مني سننا.
أخلاقي لا تسمح لي بالدخول بمثل هذا الكلام.
الله يعين الكبر شين يخلي الواحد ما يحسب كلامه.
وأشياء مثل هاذي 
هاذا إذا كان طاعن في السن
أما إذا كان اكبر مني بعدة سنوات فيكون الرد على حسب الموضوع بمعنى:
مثل لو كان موضوع عن شراء السيارات 
وأدليت بدلوك وقلت أنا اعرف أن السيارات من النوع الفلاني أفضل من النوع الفلاني 
ورد عليك وقال أنت وش دراك توك طالع من بطن أمك وجاي تتفلسف ولا قال فاشلة مثلك السيارة هاذي
الرد المناسب انك تقول له  
الله يسامحك يا فلان هاذا ما هو رد كيف فاشلة مثلي إلي مثلك ما يقول ها لكلام بها لأسلوب أنا ما أتوقع منك غير الكلام الطيب وأنت الله يهديك ترد بالهرد كذا تفشله قدام نفسه وقدام الحاضرين.
وإذا تجاوز وقال إيه أنت تقول السيارة كذا فيها كذا وهي فاشلة قله السيارة فاشلة طيب أنا قلت بالي جربته وخبرته أما تقول فاشلة والله ما بغيتها منك.
كذا أغلقت عليه كل الأبواب. :wink: 
وفي كل المواضيع هاذي تأخذ حساب الأشخاص إلي قريبين من هالشخص هل هم طيبين وفيهم خير بأنك تستحمل الي يأتيك من الغير محترم هاذا علشانهم لعيونهم لخاطرهم.
وخذها قاعدة تعامل فيها كل شخص تواجهه، عامل الناس بأخلاقك أنت مو بأخلاقهم هم. لأن الناس غير ثابتين على منهج معين بمعنى 
وأنا دري دبلة كبدكم بكلمة بمعنى  :bigsmile: بس قبل يومين سمعتها وأعجبتني وصرت أكررها بمعنى
صارت إدمان عندي
المهم:-
الناس متغيره لكن الثابت أنت يأتيك الحلو والمر، الجميل والقبيح، قليل الأدب والمحترم لكن أنت بتكون ثابت بأخلاقك وتربيتك.
وأسف على الإطالة وتقبل الله صيامنا وقيامنا وجمعني وإياكم في جنة الفردوس
اااامين

----------


## كبرياء الوردة

(الحقران يقطع المصران )

لما يأتي لي واحد ومو محترم حاله 

أسكت أو أحقر وأبتسم وأمشي 

ماأحب أوجع راسي بناس حمقان 

ومايعرفوا يتفاهموا 

لكن لما يجي لي شخص يبي يتفاهم اتفاهم وياه بشرط بدون 

مايوجع راسي ويسوي إزعاج

----------


## روائع القصص

الله يعطيكم العافية حبايبي

وارئكم جدا جيدة

وتسلموا على المرور

----------


## QAZO

*بأختصار عامل الناس كما ان تحب ان يعاملوك*
*يعني الا تسويه الى النا س بيرجع لك ...حتى لو مو في نفس الوقت .*
*اذا عاملتهم بطيبه .. تلاقي الطيبه*
*اذا  عاملتهم بسيئه ... يلاقي سيئه.*
*والساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس.*
*احترم .. تحترم .*
*هذا الاتعلمته من الحياة .... وهذا منهجي ولا اغيره ابد*

----------


## روائع القصص

ومنهجك صحيح وما فية اي غلط وعامل الناس كما تحب ان تعاامل

بس للأسف فيمن الناس (بعضهم وهاذا بشكل قليل )

يعاملون الناس بحدية ويبغون الناس يعاملونهم بلطف

وبهاذي الحالة وين الالفة

----------

